# Tourism from Cyprus



## HDNg (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello all,

I intend to open a tourism company which sells tours to South East Asia (Vietnam, Laos, Cambodia and Thailand). The target customers are Greek locals and foreign retirees. However, I am not sure about the demand from those. Whether they want to go to Asia for holidays because there is as hot as Cyprus but only much cheaper. I've checked statistics, surprisingly, Cyprus residents go outbound for holidays mostly in their summers not winter, perhaps to avoid hot weather?
In the other hand, I would be very glad if you guys can introduce me some local red wines brands for export purpose. I would like to get some sample.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cypriots don't go away in the winter, they love the winters. They seek cooler weather in the summer.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There are a couple of large wine producers here but the majority and best come from small wineries.

I also love to get samples of wine. I do it by visiting the wineries. I suspect you will have to do the same but you could try emailing the wineries many of whom have a website or Facebook presence.

Pete


----------



## HDNg (Feb 4, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> There are a couple of large wine producers here but the majority and best come from small wineries.
> 
> I also love to get samples of wine. I do it by visiting the wineries. I suspect you will have to do the same but you could try emailing the wineries many of whom have a website or Facebook presence.
> 
> Pete


Can you give me some specific brands which in your opinion are the best?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

HDNg said:


> Can you give me some specific brands which in your opinion are the best?


We like the wines from Vouni Panayia winery and also Kolios Winery as good day to day drinking wines. In our village the Ezousa winery produces good wines but tends to be a bit dearer.

I'm sure others might disagree with these suggestions and offer alternatives, but that's the nature of wine!

For what it's worth, my opinion is that Cyprus wines work very well in the climate and location but they are not fine wines in the sense of the best that, say,New Zealand can produce.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree with Pete that Kolios wines are good day to day wines and they have a restaurant which is perched right on the edge of a cliff with fantastic views where they do a good meze with all the all the wine you can drink. You need to book ahead though as they buy the meat in fresh according to number of bookings.

Nelios winery which is on the way up to Troodos also has some very nice wines.

I tend to buy at least one case of wine whenever we visit these wineries


----------



## timouna01 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hadjiontonas winery ( and restaurant ) have very good wines, they are located in parreklisia and they have their website, but I find their bottles a bit over priced.


----------



## HDNg (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks you all for information.
And one question about cost of living: can you give me an estimated monthly cost of living, just normal one not luxury.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

HDNg said:


> Thanks you all for information.
> And one question about cost of living: can you give me an estimated monthly cost of living, just normal one not luxury.



If you take a piece of string and measure it in millimetres then multiply by 5 then that is the cost in euros per month with the exception of December when you need to multiply by 7.5 to allow for the holiday period.

I'm sure that others will have their own formulae.


----------



## HDNg (Feb 4, 2013)

Pam n Dave said:


> If you take a piece of string and measure it in millimetres then multiply by 5 then that is the cost in euros per month with the exception of December when you need to multiply by 7.5 to allow for the holiday period.
> 
> I'm sure that others will have their own formulae.


I understand that the cost varies from people to people, but if the length of my string is 40cm, is it enough for surviving in one month?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

HDNg said:


> I understand that the cost varies from people to people, but if the length of my string is 40cm, is it enough for surviving in one month?


I would think so but it depends how normal you are.

If not you can always hang yourself with it.



Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Take your 40cms, double it, double it again, divide it by 3, multiply by 4 and you have the answer.


----------

